
Writing a Business Plan - Jerseystartapp
Hi,
In a very early stages of forming my idea and write a business plan. Any recommendation on easy platform to work with? ready plans formats etc.
======
tonic-music
Yes, [http://bizplan.com](http://bizplan.com).

